# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Baby Under Water - Please Help Me Figure This Out!

## deepthinkergirl

Hi all!  I had either a brief dream or brief vision earlier this morning.  I'll be as thorough as possible describing it although it was very short.

Just so you know, I am a sort-of 'natural' lucid dreamer.  I have lucid dreams at least once every couple of weeks or so.  I have an erratic sleep schedule, so often when I am falling asleep, I'll immediately fall into a 'dream state'.  

So anyway, this morning I woke up early, around 7am.  Stayed up reading for about an hour, then went back to sleep because I was still tired.  Before falling into an actual sleep, I fell into either a dream state, or meditative state of some kind where I began having visions.  

Lately I've been experimenting with meditation and yoga, and I've become interested in past life experiences, etc.  I've become more spiritual lately and have been expanding my beliefs.

So, onto the 'dream'... I was lucid the entire time and knew I was either dreaming or having a vision of some kind.  Anyway, there was a heavyset woman wearing all black (like a black dress) near the edge of a clear body of water.  I tried to look at the woman's face but I couldn't.  My vision's perspective was drifting downwards towards the body of water, where there was a wide-eyed baby.  The baby was under the water, staring at me with wide eyes.  The baby wasn't moving - it was completely still and staring at me like it knew me.  The thing that really stood out was its wide-open eyes.

Immediately upon seeing the baby under the water, I got a feeling of either dread, or regret.  I can't recall which emotion it was, but it was very strong (but fleeting).  The baby was just staring at me under water.  I couldn't get a sense of if the baby was experiencing any emotions or anything.  But I got the feeling that it was drowning.

The water, by the way, was very clear and still and unmoving.

This took place in what appeared to be a field of some kind.  Not sure on any of the details, except perhaps there was grass.

I also got the feeling that the woman in the vision was supposed to be me somehow, but I'm not 100% sure. 

By the way: I am single, a 32-year old female whose unmarried with no children, in case that helps.

So... does anyone know what this means?  Was this dream supposed to represent a past life of mine or something?  If not, what do you all think it means?

Thanks in advance to anyone who could help me with this! :smiley:

----------


## JR1

> Hi all!  I had either a brief dream or brief vision earlier this morning.  I'll be as thorough as possible describing it although it was very short.
> 
> Just so you know, I am a sort-of 'natural' lucid dreamer.  I have lucid dreams at least once every couple of weeks or so.  I have an erratic sleep schedule, so often when I am falling asleep, I'll immediately fall into a 'dream state'.  
> 
> So anyway, this morning I woke up early, around 7am.  Stayed up reading for about an hour, then went back to sleep because I was still tired.  Before falling into an actual sleep, I fell into either a dream state, or meditative state of some kind where I began having visions.  
> 
> Lately I've been experiencing with meditation and yoga, and I've become interested in past life experiences, etc.  I've become more spiritual lately and have been expanding my beliefs.
> 
> So, onto the 'dream'... I was lucid the entire time and knew I was either dreaming or having a vision of some kind.  Anyway, there was a heavyset woman wearing all black (like a black dress) near the edge of a clear body of water.  I tried to look at the woman's face but I couldn't.  My vision's perspective was drifting downwards towards the body of water, where there was a wide-eyed baby.  The baby was under the water, staring at me with wide eyes.  The baby wasn't moving - it was completely still and staring at me like it knew me.  The thing that really stood out was its wide-open eyes.
> ...



Greetings to You,

Yes, you are correct. That lady is representing of you and so is the baby. Your spiritual eyes are wide open. Your gift is your baby. Do everything you can to protect it and nuture it. There is something that you are doing that is drowning/harming your gift out. I encourage you to examine yourself and seek Gods face in this matter. Talk to the Lord about this deeply!!! Sometimes when we flow in the spirit realm we open ourselves up to things that we need not bother with. There are spiriutal laws that must be followed in accordance to the Word. There is a narrow path that must be followed and lead only by the Lord. There is a path that we must stay on and not get off otherwise we risk shipwreck. You are gifted for a reason. You stated you are expanding your beliefs but please be careful in all that you take in. There are many spirits out there. The Apostle Paul said it best, All things are permissable to me but I will not be mastered by anything. Ensure that the right spirit is leading all of the experiences.

Peace and Blessings to You,

----------


## deepthinkergirl

> Greetings to You,
> 
> Yes, you are correct. That lady is representing of you and so is the baby. Your spiritual eyes are wide open. Your gift is your baby. Do everything you can to protect it and nuture it. There is something that you are doing that is drowning/harming your gift out. I encourage you to examine yourself and seek Gods face in this matter. Talk to the Lord about this deeply!!! Sometimes when we flow in the spirit realm we open ourselves up to things that we need not bother with. There are spiriutal laws that must be followed in accordance to the Word. There is a narrow path that must be followed and lead only by the Lord. There is a path that we must stay on and not get off otherwise we risk shipwreck. You are gifted for a reason. You stated you are expanding your beliefs but please be careful in all that you take in. There are many spirits out there. The Apostle Paul said it best, All things are permissable to me but I will not be mastered by anything. Ensure that the right spirit is leading all of the experiences.
> 
> Peace and Blessings to You,



Thanks so much for your answer.  It makes a LOT of sense... I am in fact struggling with an addiction right now that I know is harmful to me.

May I ask why and how you think/know that my spiritual eyes are wide open?  Is it because the baby's eyes were so wide open?  And do you know why I felt that dread/regret feeling that I did when viewing it?

Thanks again!  :smiley:

----------


## JR1

> Thanks so much for your answer.  It makes a LOT of sense... I am in fact struggling with an addiction right now that I know is harmful to me.
> 
> May I ask why and how you think/know that my spiritual eyes are wide open?  Is it because the baby's eyes were so wide open?  And do you know why I felt that dread/regret feeling that I did when viewing it?
> 
> Thanks again!



Dreams are a spiritual experience. We see through the eyes and yes, the babys eyes were wide open. You are open to things but at the same time you were drowing yourself out. God dont want that. People are tempeted by spirits daily, its not the person but a spirit controlling and manipulating people. We can combat this with renewing our minds daily in Christ. When things get heavy in the spiritual then it at times it can take a phycial manifestiation on us in the natural, pending what the spirit is that we are fighting. Our attitudes get bad, we may go smoke, drink, fight, etc. who knows what this case was with your dream. There was dread felt as in dreams at time God had to allow us to see the unseen part. He has to allow you to feel what is really going on. He has to allow you to feel what He feels. This is all for your benefit because He cares. He wants us to be safe and change from things and get it together before we shipwreck.  There is puppose for your life otherwise you would not be here. The enemy is always after us to take us out the plan of destiny that is planned for our lives. We have to refuse the bull and get to the right place and stay there and the enemy will surely flee. 

I used to go through some battles with some things that harmed my body as well. It was rough............. I got over it and came out on top. My eyes were wide open as well. 

I pray that God allows you to get further revelation of what you saw. Open your mind and just go into a mediation and He will speak to you. Remember, He speaks through everything, so pay attention to your surroundings as well.
He wants to talk to you and you alone anyway.


Peace and Blessings to You!!!!

----------


## erik33

I need to talk to you. Its about the baby under water. Please

----------


## gab

@ Erik33 - I'm sorry, but you are unlikely to get any reply from 2 posters in this thread, since neither of them was here in 3 years. If you have a question, it's best if you make your own thread, so people active now may try to help you. Good luck

----------

